# Correct lifting shoes



## munster10 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a all round training shoe that would be suitable for squats, dead's, lunges, calf raises ect. I have read chucks are a good all round but will they be any good for lunges and getting the full stretch at the top when training calf's. I also have the vibram five finger in mind but will they give much support.


----------



## GBP-NICK (Jul 4, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a pair of ALL black converse.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

/thread


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

any thing that is flat


----------

